
1% the Code - kristianp
https://colorforth.github.io/1percent.html
======
kristianp
This is clearly a completely different take on the world of code. C is
strongly typed, which is a cause of errors?

I guess if you compare Forth and C as operating on roughly the same level, in
this alternative reality you could imagine Forth as the language that an OS
Kernel is written in, and higher-level language compilers and interpreters
could be written in. However that goes against the mindset that Forth programs
should be small and simple.

